# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  :: شرح تركيب البيانات التاريخية على عملاق التحليل الميتاستوك ::  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وليد الحلو

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته  
ان شاء الله اليوم هنقوم بشرح كيفية تحميل البيانات التاريخية للاسهم الامريكية و طريقه استخدامها على العملاق الميتا ستوك  
اشهر برامج التحليل الفنى فى الاسهم 
و اكثرهم انتشارا و شعبية  
اولا نقوم بتحميل الميتا ستوك الاصدار التاسع من هنا  4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download metastock90pro.zip  :: تحميل الميتاستوك و تنصيبه ::                 يتبع...

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: تركيب الكراك ::                                        *يتبع ...*

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: حل مشكله السبع أيام ( الرسالة المزعجه) ::                     الان معكم ميتاستوك كامل و جاهز  
و هناك شرح أخر لحل مشكله السبع ايام بواسطه أخونا 
 Hadi75m أضغط هنا     و الان مع شرح تحميل البيانات التاريخية و تركيبها  على الميتاستوك  يتبع...

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: تحميل البيانات التاريخية :: 
ادخل على موقع 
download.com
و ابحث عن برنامج  Yahoo & Google Historical Quotes Downloader 
و هو برنامج يقوم بسحب البيانات التاريخية من جوجل و ياهو بطريقه سهله و سريعه                                 يتبع ...

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: ضبط أعدادات البرنامج و تحميل البيانات التاريخية ::                      يتبع ...

----------


## وليد الحلو

:: ربط الميتاستوك بالبيانات التاريخية ::                       .....  تم بحمد الله الموضوع 
اتمنى يكون حقق الفائدة  
يا اخوان الموضوع اتشرح فى حوالى 60 صورة 
لا يوجد موقع او منتدى فيه شرح زى كده  
لا تنسانى بدعوه عن ظهر الغيب  
و لا تنسى التطبيق
محدش ليه حجة دلوقتى    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

الموضوع مفتوح الان للاسأله و الاستفسارات  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## الصقر العربي

شكرا أخي وليد علي المجهود الجبار جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه  المشاركه رقم  3 و4 و5 و6 في مشاكل في رؤيه الصور الصور لا تظهر

----------


## امجد محمد

هاقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟  الكبير كبير والله   الشغل دة مايطلعش الا من المعلم وليد الحلو  طبعا الدعوة بظهر الغيب دى مش هاتكون بسبب الموضوع ده بس   ربنا هو اللى يعلم غلاوتك عندى اد ايه و انا بادعيلك من قلبى والله  همسه ...  انا كمان مش شايف الصور اللى فى المشاركات 3 و 4 و 5 و 6

----------


## Red Hat

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
والله موضوع قمة يستاهل تثبيت 10 مسامير  :Big Grin:  
وشباب من لم يستطع عرض صور يستيطع استعمال متصفح Mozilla Firefox 
يسحب الصور بقووه 
لانه خطي ضعيف ومع ذلك خرجت صور مابعرف ليش عندكم لا  :016:  
جزاك الله خير وليد الحلو واسكنك فسيح جناته 
موفقين جميعا يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مضارب محترف

شكرا للمجهود الرائع  اقترح ان يثبت الموضوع لاهميته  مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## امجد محمد

> همسه ...  انا كمان مش شايف الصور اللى فى المشاركات 3 و 4 و 5 و 6

 الصور ظهرت يا وليد باشا خلاص ....  تسلم ايدك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصقر العربي

> الصور ظهرت يا وليد باشا خلاص ....  تسلم ايدك

 عندي لم تظهر كيف حلتها؟

----------


## امجد محمد

> عندي لم تظهر كيف حلتها؟

 اخى الصقر العربى  كل ما فعلته اننى اغلقت الجهاز و فتحته مرة اخرى  على العموم  لو الصور لم تظهر عندك انا على استعداد لعمل اى شىء حتى تصلك هذه الصور  حتى لو طلبت انى احضرهم لك الى منزلك انا تحت امرك  وليد عامل شغل عالى و جامد اوى و نفسى يوصل لكل الناس بجد مجهود خرافى و رائع   تقبل تحياتى يا اخى الصقر العربى

----------


## وليد الحلو

يا هلا بالاحبه
اللى بيعانى من مشكلة ظهور الصور يفتح مشاركه مشاركه   https://forum.arabictrader.com/600676-1-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600679-2-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600679-3-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600679-4-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600679-5-post.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/600679-6-post.html 
ولى عوده للرد على الاحبة  
ودة و تقديرى

----------


## عياد

بارك الله لك في صحتك ورزقك من واسع فضله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .  والله ياوليد شهادتي فيك مجروحة لكن تسلم ايديك على المجهود الاحترافي الرائع  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

الله عليــــك يا وليد 
موضوع حلو من مشرفنا الحلو    
لي عودة بعد القراءة و التطبيق و لو في اي استفسار هطلع عينك بأسئلتي  :Big Grin:

----------


## عِماد نُعمان

وليد .. انا نزلت البرنامج و شغلت الكراك و كله تمام 
لكن بالنسبة لموضوع السبع أيام دا.. ملف Meta9 غير موجود :No3:

----------


## hadi75m

مشاركه لهذا الموضوع ولاهميته  افضل طريقه لعلاج مشكله السبع ايام اتبع التالى  هذه هى الطريقه لحل مشكله السبع ايام فى برنامج الميتاستوك وان شاء الله لن تجدها بعد تطبيق الاتى  إذهب إلى قائمة إبدأ - تشغيل - وضع هذا الأمر     regedit ----------> ثم أضغط موافق    بعدين راح يطلع لك جدول وفيه ملفات الريجستري  في أعلى القائمة موجود ( جهاز الكمبيوتر ) ضللها بالماوس وأختر من القائمة فوق  ( تحرير - ثم بحث ) وأكتب في مستطيل البحث  LicenseCheckInterval انتظر ثواني ويطلع لك الملف اللي بحثنا عنه في الجهة اليسرى من الجدول أضغط عليه دبل كليك وراح تلقى أرقام واصفار مكتوب فيه  امسحها كلها وأكتب الكود هذا     b8dfd9921b312dcd   وللمعلوميه لاتقوم بالنسخ اكتبها حرف حرف ورقم رقم  ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح الميتا ستوك اوف لاين وان شاء الله لن تجد مشكله السبع ايام مره اخرى  الشرح بالصور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/464591-17-post.html  شكرا يا جدو   تقبل تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## أم كريم

ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس
شرح و لا فى الأحلام  :Good:   جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

> هاقولك ايه ؟؟؟؟  الكبير كبير والله   الشغل دة مايطلعش الا من المعلم وليد الحلو  طبعا الدعوة بظهر الغيب دى مش هاتكون بسبب الموضوع ده بس   ربنا هو اللى يعلم غلاوتك عندى اد ايه و انا بادعيلك من قلبى والله  همسه ...  انا كمان مش شايف الصور اللى فى المشاركات 3 و 4 و 5 و 6

  حبيب قلبى أمجد 
تسلم على الكلام الغالى ده منك و دى مش جديدة على حبيب قلبى 
تعالى قولى بقى انت جيت القاهرة ولا ايه 
لو فى اى فرصه للقاء كلمنى يا غالى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكرا أخي وليد علي المجهود الجبار جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه  المشاركه رقم  3 و4 و5 و6 في مشاكل في رؤيه الصور الصور لا تظهر

 بارك الله فيك و رفع من قدرك
اظن مشكله الصور اتحلت مش كده  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
> والله موضوع قمة يستاهل تثبيت 10 مسامير  
> وشباب من لم يستطع عرض صور يستيطع استعمال متصفح Mozilla Firefox 
> يسحب الصور بقووه 
> لانه خطي ضعيف ومع ذلك خرجت صور مابعرف ليش عندكم لا  
> جزاك الله خير وليد الحلو واسكنك فسيح جناته 
> موفقين جميعا يارب

 بارك الله فيك أخى راجا 
لا تقلق منتدى الاسهم الامريكية سيكون من اقوى انجازات المتداول قريبا 
و منتظر شغلك انا راجل مجتهد ... و رينا القوه  :Ongue:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> شكرا للمجهود الرائع  اقترح ان يثبت الموضوع لاهميته  مع فائق الاحترام

  يا اهلا بأخونا مضارب مميز المحلل الاساسى المتميز   :015:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> بارك الله لك في صحتك ورزقك من واسع فضله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .  والله ياوليد شهادتي فيك مجروحة لكن تسلم ايديك على المجهود الاحترافي الرائع  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

  تلاميذك يا استاذنا 
و تحت توجيهاتك نسير  
تشجعيك و متابعتك لى شىء انا فخور بيه قبل ما يكون مفيد  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الله عليــــك يا وليد 
> موضوع حلو من مشرفنا الحلو    
> لي عودة بعد القراءة و التطبيق و لو في اي استفسار هطلع عينك بأسئلتي

  طلع براحتك يا غالى 
انا اخدم حبيبى عماد بعيونى  
و كمان انت رايح للمصنع للويل ستريت قريبا 
و ساعاتها ابقى افتكرنا و خلينا نتتلمذ على ايديك  
ودى و تقديرى  
وىد و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> وليد .. انا نزلت البرنامج و شغلت الكراك و كله تمام 
> لكن بالنسبة لموضوع السبع أيام دا.. ملف Meta9 غير موجود

 ارسلته ليك على الايميل و سوف ارفقه فى المشاركه الخاصه بمشكله السبع ايام  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> مشاركه لهذا الموضوع ولاهميته  افضل طريقه لعلاج مشكله السبع ايام اتبع التالى  هذه هى الطريقه لحل مشكله السبع ايام فى برنامج الميتاستوك وان شاء الله لن تجدها بعد تطبيق الاتى  إذهب إلى قائمة إبدأ - تشغيل - وضع هذا الأمر     regedit ----------> ثم أضغط موافق    بعدين راح يطلع لك جدول وفيه ملفات الريجستري  في أعلى القائمة موجود ( جهاز الكمبيوتر ) ضللها بالماوس وأختر من القائمة فوق  ( تحرير - ثم بحث ) وأكتب في مستطيل البحث  LicenseCheckInterval انتظر ثواني ويطلع لك الملف اللي بحثنا عنه في الجهة اليسرى من الجدول أضغط عليه دبل كليك وراح تلقى أرقام واصفار مكتوب فيه  امسحها كلها وأكتب الكود هذا     b8dfd9921b312dcd   وللمعلوميه لاتقوم بالنسخ اكتبها حرف حرف ورقم رقم  ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح الميتا ستوك اوف لاين وان شاء الله لن تجد مشكله السبع ايام مره اخرى  الشرح بالصور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/464591-17-post.html  شكرا يا جدو   تقبل تحياتى ومودتى

 اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم 
استاذ الاسهم فى موضوع تلميذ ... ده يبقى شرف كبير
تسلم ايديك استاذ هادى و ان شاء الله هضيف هذه الطريقه فى الجزء الخاص بمشكله السبع ايام  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ما شاء الله عليك يا باشمهندس
> شرح و لا فى الأحلام   جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز

 تسلمى اختى 
سعيد ان مشاركتك الاولى فى منتدى الاسهم اتمنى ان تكونى من المتابعيين و الفاعلين 
و متظرين التطبيق  :Noco:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## نور المصرى

تسلم إيدك ياباشا
ربنا يباركلك 
بصراحة شغل عالى
وسلاسه فى الشرح 
هو ده وليد الحلو

----------


## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
اخي وليد طبقت شرح كلوو تمام الحمد لله 
انت حللت عندي معضله كبيره مجال الاسهم 
جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 
لكن ياريت تكتب لنا symbols 
لاني لااعرف رموز الاسهم 
ولم نضع سوى 
GOOG
ATML
AZZ
XOM
YHOO
ياريت تكتب لنا symbols 
حتى بنزل بينات ونحاول نطبق معك 
سؤال أخر هل توجد شركة تقوم اعطاء حساب ديمو مع برنامج واضح 
انت تفضلت سابقا شرحت لشركة تعطي حساب ديمو ولكن برنامج مدري كيف 
مابعرف لا بيع ولا بشتري ولا بضع ستوب 
جزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

> تسلم إيدك ياباشا
> ربنا يباركلك 
> بصراحة شغل عالى
> وسلاسه فى الشرح 
> هو ده وليد الحلو

  الله يسلمك حبيبى 
بنحاول نبقى ميكرات فى الاسهم الامريكية بس مش عارفين
عندنا انت فى الاسهم المصرية فبنحاول فى الباقى    :Big Grin:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## المغامرة

الف ...........شكرا.. 
وجزاك الله كل خير...........فعلا  محتاجين البرنامج  .....هذا  لكثرة المؤشرات  والتاتا التاريخيه الا فيه 
الف شكرا  يامشرفنا 
تقبل

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم والرحمة 
> اخي وليد طبقت شرح كلوو تمام الحمد لله 
> انت حللت عندي معضله كبيره مجال الاسهم 
> جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 
> لكن ياريت تكتب لنا symbols 
> لاني لااعرف رموز الاسهم 
> ولم نضع سوى 
> GOOG
> ATML
> ...

 بارك الله فيك أخى راجا 
بالنسبه للرموز 
غالى و الطلب رخيص  Symbol Catalog: #@!0-9 - StockCharts.Com 
رموز كتير و شركات اكتر
صمم قائمتك الخاصه بك وانطلق فى سماء الاسهم الامريكية  
اما الـTOS فأنا معك انه معقد
 الاستاذ هادى وعدنا بشرح البرنامج كاملا و لكنه الظاهر مشغول فى الهارمونيك 
ان شاء الله يكون سامعنا الان  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## Red Hat

> بارك الله فيك أخى راجا 
> بالنسبه للرموز 
> غالى و الطلب رخيص  Symbol Catalog: #@!0-9 - StockCharts.Com 
> رموز كتير و شركات اكتر
> صمم قائمتك الخاصه بك وانطلق فى سماء الاسهم الامريكية  
> اما الـTOS فأنا معك انه معقد
>  الاستاذ هادى وعدنا بشرح البرنامج كاملا و لكنه الظاهر مشغول فى الهارمونيك 
> ان شاء الله يكون سامعنا الان  
> ودى و تقديرى

 جزاك الله خيرا 
ماقصرت والله يالغالي 
أن شاء الله استاذ هادي يشرحة لنا  :012:  
بارك الله بك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

> بارك الله فيك أخى راجا   بالنسبه للرموز  غالى و الطلب رخيص  Symbol Catalog: #@!0-9 - StockCharts.Com  رموز كتير و شركات اكتر صمم قائمتك الخاصه بك وانطلق فى سماء الاسهم الامريكية   اما الـTOS فأنا معك انه معقد الاستاذ هادى وعدنا بشرح البرنامج كاملا و لكنه الظاهر مشغول فى الهارمونيك  ان شاء الله يكون سامعنا الان   ودى و تقديرى

 تسلم ايدك ياوليد على الرابط الرائع ( كل يوم أكتشف ان الموقع ده بالفعل مفيد جدا جدا) . انا رأيي الشخصي انه يتم نسخ جميع الاسهم ووضعها في البرنامج بحيث تستطيع فلترة ماتراه مناسب منها  . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## lithy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله استاذ وليد  انا دى اول مشاركة ليا هنا وبجد الف شكر لمجهودك الكبير فى الشرح وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله بس ليا سؤال لو امكن  انا البانات اتحملت على الميتا ستوك تمام ازاى بقى اخلى البيانات دى تتمثل بالشموع اليابانية وكمان بدرج مؤشر معين على التشارت لكن المؤشر مش بيظهر ممكن تقولى ازاى اخلى المؤشر يظهر ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## shamk

الأخ وليد  
بارك الله فيك على هالمجهودات وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
س /
 من مشاركتك رقم  6  عند فتح الداون لود ومحاولة جلب البيانات لشركة مختارة  ... بعد تحويل البيانات لا يعطيني 
موافقة ويظهر لي خطأ في الملف علماً بأني تتبعت الطريقة بحذافيرها ..  
والفرق الذي يظهر معي هو في المستند الذي به رموز الشركات عند طلب تحميله يطلع لي في المسار ( سمبل ) 
بينما في الصورة المرفقة منك أرى رموز الشركات مفصلة !!! فما هو الحل غفر الله لك ؟

----------


## مضارب أول ركن

السلام عليكم  
اخ وليد انا حملت البرنامج . . بس ياليت توضح لي طريقة تحميل البيانات التاريخية لسوق الاسهم السعودي وطريقة ربط البرنامج بمباشر برو 
وشكرا لك

----------


## فيصل الزيادي

طيب أخوي وليد حملتها اليوم وجيت بكرة بحدث البيانات من وين أحدثها ؟؟ 
بالرغم أنا حطيت صح عند كلمة تحديث توماتيك ؟؟

----------


## فيصل الزيادي

أخوي وليد الصيغة جتني على صيغة إكسل مو تكست وبكذا الميتاستوك ما قبلها ؟؟؟

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  استاذ وليد  انا دى اول مشاركة ليا هنا وبجد الف شكر لمجهودك الكبير فى الشرح وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله بس ليا سؤال لو امكن  انا البانات اتحملت على الميتا ستوك تمام ازاى بقى اخلى البيانات دى تتمثل بالشموع اليابانية وكمان بدرج مؤشر معين على التشارت لكن المؤشر مش بيظهر ممكن تقولى ازاى اخلى المؤشر يظهر  ولك جزيل الشكر

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  بالنسبة لتغيير الشموع نفسها يمكنك الضغط مرتيين على الشموع نفسها سيظهر لك صندوق خصائص الشموع يمكنك تغييرها وتغيير الوانها كما تريد ، وبالنسبة لادارج مؤشر فالشرح كما في الصورة التالية    تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> السلام عليكم  
> اخ وليد انا حملت البرنامج . . بس ياليت توضح لي طريقة تحميل البيانات التاريخية لسوق الاسهم السعودي وطريقة ربط البرنامج بمباشر برو 
> وشكرا لك

 عزيزي بالنسبة للسوق السعودي يمكنك تحميل ملف تكست من w w w . SaudiMeta . c o m وتحويله كما شرح الاستاذ وليد لصيغة الميتا ستوك وطبعا هذه البيانات تحدث نهاية كل يوم
. 
تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## YamedoA

بجد ياوليد انت رائع 
مشكور ياباش مهندس

----------


## najem

مشكور على الجهد الجبار يا أستاذ وليد ... :Ongue:  كل الخطوات مشيت عندي صح إلا آخر خطوة مسألة تحويل الملفات حيث نزلت الملفات بصيغة اكسل وليس تكست ولكن حتى عندما أطلب التحويل من اكسل البرنامج لا يراها !!!! :Angry Smile:  ولا يقوم برؤيتها إلا إذا وضعت في الأسفل ALL FILES ومع ذلك هذه المرة يراها لكنه لا يقوم بتحويلها ويغلق نفسه فجأة عند طلب التحويل! أرجو ممن واجهته نفس المشكلة الإفادة ومشكورين  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سيف الملوك

ابداع يا حلو  :015:  وارجو من الأخ عياد   تثبيت الموضوع تثبيت الموضوع تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## alfats

الاخ العزيز 
وليد الحلو 
اود ان اشكرك على مجهودك الجبار فى المنتدى وفى مساعدة الناس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك  
عندى  سؤال لو تكرمت  
اريد ان اربط الميتا ستوك بالاسهم المصرية لايف لحظة بلحظة اثناء التداول  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## aziz6565

و الله شرح حلو يا حلو

----------


## hash_hash

> الاخ العزيز 
> وليد الحلو 
> اود ان اشكرك على مجهودك الجبار فى المنتدى وفى مساعدة الناس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك  
> عندى سؤال لو تكرمت  
> اريد ان اربط الميتا ستوك بالاسهم المصرية لايف لحظة بلحظة اثناء التداول  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
فيك تشترك في مباشر برو وتربطه لحظه بلحظه ببرنامج الميتاستوك الرائع mubasher.c o m

----------


## hash_hash

سؤال .... احول الصيغ عن طريق الداون لودر لكن للأسف ماتتحول على صيغه  ميتاستوك فقط على txt ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## najem

> سؤال .... احول الصيغ عن طريق الداون لودر لكن للأسف ماتتحول على صيغه ميتاستوك فقط على txt ؟؟؟!!!

  

> أخوي وليد الصيغة جتني على صيغة إكسل مو تكست وبكذا الميتاستوك ما قبلها ؟؟؟

  

> مشكور على الجهد الجبار يا أستاذ وليد ... كل الخطوات مشيت عندي صح إلا آخر خطوة مسألة تحويل الملفات حيث نزلت الملفات بصيغة اكسل وليس تكست ولكن حتى عندما أطلب التحويل من اكسل البرنامج لا يراها !!!! ولا يقوم برؤيتها إلا إذا وضعت في الأسفل ALL FILES ومع ذلك هذه المرة يراها لكنه لا يقوم بتحويلها ويغلق نفسه فجأة عند طلب التحويل! أرجو ممن واجهته نفس المشكلة الإفادة ومشكورين

 صرنا 3 نشتكي من نفس المشكلة وهي تحويل صيغة البيانات... :Cry Smile:

----------


## eg_falcon

عمي وليد مش ممكن تحميل الملف في المشاركة الاولى على اى سيرفر اخر غير فور شيرد و الرابيد 
و السيرفرات النص كم دي و لك الشكر

----------


## eg_falcon

> مشاركه لهذا الموضوع ولاهميته   افضل طريقه لعلاج مشكله السبع ايام اتبع التالى  هذه هى الطريقه لحل مشكله السبع ايام فى برنامج الميتاستوك وان شاء الله لن تجدها بعد تطبيق الاتى  إذهب إلى قائمة إبدأ - تشغيل - وضع هذا الأمر     regedit ----------> ثم أضغط موافق    بعدين راح يطلع لك جدول وفيه ملفات الريجستري  في أعلى القائمة موجود ( جهاز الكمبيوتر ) ضللها بالماوس وأختر من القائمة فوق  ( تحرير - ثم بحث ) وأكتب في مستطيل البحث  LicenseCheckInterval انتظر ثواني ويطلع لك الملف اللي بحثنا عنه في الجهة اليسرى من الجدول أضغط عليه دبل كليك وراح تلقى أرقام واصفار مكتوب فيه  امسحها كلها وأكتب الكود هذا     b8dfd9921b312dcd   وللمعلوميه لاتقوم بالنسخ اكتبها حرف حرف ورقم رقم  ثم بعد ذلك تقوم بفتح الميتا ستوك اوف لاين وان شاء الله لن تجد مشكله السبع ايام مره اخرى  الشرح بالصور  https://forum.arabictrader.com/464591-17-post.html  شكرا يا جدو    تقبل تحياتى ومودتى

 Excellent

----------


## وليد الحلو

> صرنا 3 نشتكي من نفس المشكلة وهي تحويل صيغة البيانات...

 اسف جدا على التاخير شبابالحل فى المرفقات و كمان تم تعديل الشرح بأضافه هذه النقطه و شرح الاستاذ هادى لمشكله السبع ايام ودى و تقديرى

----------


## najem

> اسف جدا على التاخير شبابالحل فى المرفقات و كمان تم تعديل الشرح بأضافه هذه النقطه و شرح الاستاذ هادى لمشكله السبع ايام ودى و تقديرى

 ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ وليد ...اليوم أعدت تحميل البرنامج وتسطيبه بعد قرائتي لمشاركتك.
شكراً جزيلاً ودمت لنا معلماً  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وليد الحلو

> ما شاء الله عليك أستاذ وليد ...اليوم أعدت تحميل البرنامج وتسطيبه بعد قرائتي لمشاركتك.
> شكراً جزيلاً ودمت لنا معلماً

 ان شاء الله تكون اشتغلت تمام و تكون قاعد تحللنا سهم الان  :Regular Smile:  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## najem

> ان شاء الله تكون اشتغلت تمام و تكون قاعد تحللنا سهم الان    ودى و تقديرى

 الحمد لله أشتغلت تمام وكله بفضل الله  ثم بفضلك .... اكتشفت اكتشاف كلكم عارفينه  :Big Grin:  ألا وهو أن أصعب شيء في الأسهم هو السكانينغ وانتقاء سهم جيد بين الآلاف الموجودة في السوق وبالتالي الأهم من التحليل الآن بالنسبة لي هو إيجاد طريقة لفلترة الأسهم أقوى من تلك الموجودة في موقع ستوك شارت...كان في موضوع للأستاذ عياد عن استخدام الإكسبيرتات لفلترة الأسهم أنتظر اكتماله ...حالياً أحاول تكوين باقة من الأسهم عبر فلترين 1-الجائزة شرعاً حسب فلتر أبو هاني ...2- فيها أوبشن بعد ما لفت نظري الأخ شامخ له مشكوراً... شكراً لاهتمامك :Eh S(7):

----------


## medhat_777

دائما مواضيعك ممتازه ومفيده اخينا الفاضل وليد
جزاك الله خيرا
اسمح لي بهذه المشاركه البسيطه وهي برنامج الميتاستوك 9 بدون كراك
ولا توجد به مشكلة السبع ايام ويوجد معه السيريال نمبر  للتحميل  Metastock 9.0 RT for eSignal  وهنا ملفين لشرح الميتاستوك و امكانياته الجميله   شرح الميتا ستوك فيديوالجزء الاول (m.awad)  شرح الميتاستوك فيديو الجزء الثانى (M.AWAD) ويوجد بالمرفقات ملف لشرح التسطيب والسيريال نمبر
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم 
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## ASHRAF_2006

الحقيقة مش عارف اقول ايه غير انه تسلم تسلم ويحميك ربنا ويزيد علمك
بجد احنا فخورين ان بيننا هذه النماذج المشرفة من الشرفاء الذين لايبخلون مما اوتو من علم على إخوانهم 
شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم

----------


## ابو بدر

السلام عليكم  
اشكر المهندس وليد على الجهد الجبار 
لدي استفسار بسيط هل استطيع تحميل بيانات الانتراداي لفتره سابقة "3 اشهر مثلا "  
وشكرا لكم على هالمنتدى الراقي

----------


## وليد الحلو

> السلام عليكم  
> اشكر المهندس وليد على الجهد الجبار 
> لدي استفسار بسيط هل استطيع تحميل بيانات الانتراداي لفتره سابقة "3 اشهر مثلا "  
> وشكرا لكم على هالمنتدى الراقي

 و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته  
شاكر يا غالى على كلماتك العطرة جزاك الله الف خير  
للاسف كل البيانات التاريخية الموجودة هى EOD = End Of Day 
يعنى دايلى و يكلى لم اجد بيانات تاريخية للانترداى  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## cementman

أخي العزيز وليد ألا يوجد ملف مضغوط و جاهز للبيانات اليومية أو التاريخية للأسهم الأمريكية كما في البورصة المصرية ففي نهاية كل يوم يوجدملف مضغوط بصيغة الميتاستوك يقوم أحد الأخوة بتحميله وتستطيع فتحه عن طريق ميتاستوك مباشرة..فهل يوجد شبيه لذلك الحل في الأسواق الأمريكية حتى لو كانت غير حديثة تماما فكل ما أريده تجربة بعض الأستراتيجيات لذلك لا أعتقد أن وجود بيانات محدثة لأخر يوم سيفرق كثيرا المهم أن تكون هناك بيانات لأربع أو خمس سنوات حتى لو 2002 ألى 2007ولك جزيل الشكرز

----------


## عياد

> أخي العزيز وليد ألا يوجد ملف مضغوط و جاهز للبيانات اليومية أو التاريخية للأسهم الأمريكية كما في البورصة المصرية ففي نهاية كل يوم يوجدملف مضغوط بصيغة الميتاستوك يقوم أحد الأخوة بتحميله وتستطيع فتحه عن طريق ميتاستوك مباشرة..فهل يوجد شبيه لذلك الحل في الأسواق الأمريكية حتى لو كانت غير حديثة تماما فكل ما أريده تجربة بعض الأستراتيجيات لذلك لا أعتقد أن وجود بيانات محدثة لأخر يوم سيفرق كثيرا المهم أن تكون هناك بيانات لأربع أو خمس سنوات حتى لو 2002 ألى 2007ولك جزيل الشكرز

 أعتقد من الصعب جدا أن يكون هناك ملف مضغوط مثل البورصة المصرية وذلك بسبب ان السوق الامريكي ليس محدود الشركات واسهم المتابعة لي تختلف عن اسهم المتابعة لك وبالتالي من الصعب حصرها   تقبل خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## hiam

مرحبا شباب
انا نزلت الميتاستوك من الموقع التالي 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download metastock90pro.zip
والحمدالله نزل بس لما اجيت اعمل ستب الكيجن عامل لوك
بقدر حد يساعدني وبكون شاكره له

----------


## hiam

الاستاذ وليد الحلو بقدر اعرف انت من أي بلد؟

----------


## سكاب

جزاك الله اخوي وليد 
الان انتبهت للموضوع واستفدت منه كثير
الله يرحم والديك

----------


## عياد

> مرحبا شباب
> انا نزلت الميتاستوك من الموقع التالي 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download metastock90pro.zip
> والحمدالله نزل بس لما اجيت اعمل ستب الكيجن عامل لوك
> بقدر حد يساعدني وبكون شاكره له

 الأخ العزيز وليد الحلو قام بوضع اخر نسخة من اصدارات الميتا ستوك   هنا   ان شاء الله تفيدك   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## عياد

> الاستاذ وليد الحلو بقدر اعرف انت من أي بلد؟

 اعذرني على التأخير يمكن وليد ماشاف سؤالك   وليد من القاهرة من مصر   خالص تحياتي

----------


## masrawy777

تسلم ياوليد شرح ممتاز

----------


## active*****

الــــــــــــــلام عليكم 
     اولاً اقدم كل الشكر والاحترام  على هذا المجهود الرائع وزادك الله من علمة  اخى 
                ولى طلب .......
                    هل البرنامج بتاع البيانات التاريخية يخص السوق المصرى واذا كان يخصة اريد كيفية تشغيلة   ولو مكنشى بتاع السوق المصرى ارجو منك برنامج لجلب البيانات للسوق المصرى ولك  كل الشكر 
                         ارجو الرد السريع اخى 
                                                           شكراً

----------


## عياد

> الــــــــــــــلام عليكم 
> اولاً اقدم كل الشكر والاحترام على هذا المجهود الرائع وزادك الله من علمة اخى 
> ولى طلب .......
> هل البرنامج بتاع البيانات التاريخية يخص السوق المصرى واذا كان يخصة اريد كيفية تشغيلة ولو مكنشى بتاع السوق المصرى ارجو منك برنامج لجلب البيانات للسوق المصرى ولك كل الشكر 
> ارجو الرد السريع اخى 
> شكراً

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم   بداية أرحب بك معنا في المتداول العربي وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد ، الشرح أعلاه هو لتوضيح كيفية جلب البيانات للسوق الأمريكي    أما للسوق المصري فيمكنك تنزل الفايل بصيغة الميتا ستوك مباشرة من على الرابط التالي   اضغط هنا   تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## active*****

بارك الله فيك  اخى الكريم ........ والله انتة  معلم بالفعل  ونادر مايكون هناك بمعلم غيرك ولا يفتى بمالك بالمدينة        والان اخى الكريم انا جبت مباشر برو مخصوص عشان انتة بترد على وبتعلمنى ارجو ان لاتتركنى      والان  الميتاستوك عندى ومباشر عندى  السؤال ؟....ازى احط  البيانات التاريخية فى الميتا ستوك لان معظم الروابط لا تعمل فى جذئيى هذا السؤال  ولك جذيل الشكر                                                               ارجو الاجابة السريعة لاننى فى الحاجة اليها  فكها الله عليك   :015:               وشكرا واسف على الاطالة

----------


## hash_hash

سؤال يا اخي العزيز كيف اربط الربنامج على الانتردي (لحظي )

----------


## fadi fadi

تحياتي استاذ وليد الحلو  ارى ان الموضوع قديم شوي,,, هل بالامكان اتباع الخطوات الان.  شكرا لكم.

----------


## وليد الحلو

> تحياتي استاذ وليد الحلو  ارى ان الموضوع قديم شوي,,, هل بالامكان اتباع الخطوات الان.  شكرا لكم.

  نعم يا أخى الخطوات هى هى لم تتغير  
ودى و تقديرى

----------


## fadi fadi

> نعم يا أخى الخطوات هى هى لم تتغير    ودى و تقديرى

  أخي وليد   نزلت النظام و عندما حاولت ان افتحه ظهرت الرسالة التالية و تم اختيار الخيار الموجود في الصورة الاولى, لكن للأسف لم اتمكن من التكملة.

----------


## fadi fadi

> أخي وليد   نزلت النظام و عندما حاولت ان افتحه ظهرت الرسالة التالية و تم اختيار الخيار الموجود في الصورة الاولى, لكن للأسف لم اتمكن من التكملة.

   طمنا عنك اخي وليد,, هل انت بخير ؟

----------


## توفيق12

صور كثيرة لا تظهر اخي وليد

----------


## وليد الحلو

> صور كثيرة لا تظهر اخي وليد

  هلا أخي توفيق  الصور شغالة تمام بس المشكلة انها كثير  ممكن تفتح مشاركة مشاركة او تصبر حتى تحملوا كلهم    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## aBoRaMa

المشاركات 3 و 4 و 5 و 6 لايظهر فيها أي صورة،، وهي المشاركات التي تعنيني 
أرجو منك اعادة رفع الصور المفقودة

----------


## Amro

اخى الحبيب وليد بارك الله فيك  اعتقد إن شاء الله اننى سأجد الحل لديك فى عمليه تحويل بيانات الميتاتريد إلى ميتاستوك اتبع كل التعليمات ويتم تحويل الملف بالفعل من الداونلودر فى الميتاستوك  لكن عندما اقوم فتح الملفات على برنامج wave59 لا يرى الملفات ولا اعرف لماذا  اتمنى ان يكون لديك حل لهذه المشكله   واتمنى ان ترفق لى ملف محول من عندك لبيانات المجنون مثلا على الربع ساعه لأختبره إذا كان العطل عندى فقط ام لا  وارجوا منك ان تشرح الطريقه لما تقوم به   اتمنى اننى لا اثقل عليك   وجزاك الله خيراً

----------


## almrasl

شكرااا  احبتي على الشرح

----------

